# Loaning an ebook to yourself



## ChristopherDavidPetersen (Mar 24, 2011)

FYI to those new to ebooks (like myself) - I downloaded an ebook to my phone. There was a lot of useful info that I wanted to print out so I tried to "loan" it to my PC because Amazon didn't have any provision for me to down load it again (a one shot deal). I tried to open it on my PC but received a message stating I couldn't open it because Amazon won't let you loan a book to yourself. I figured to go back to my phone and "simply" jot down the info I need, but the ebook on my book was locked because it was now loaned to my PC.

So, I couldn't read the book on my phone and I couldn't open it on my PC. In the end, I cancelled the ebook and received a refund which I then went to the authors web site and bought it back again. He allows multiple downloads where Amazon does not. What a pain.

Anyway... FYI in case anyone is trying to do the same thing.

I'm not normally a dufus. Sometimes things like this happen.

_--- edited... no self-promotion (book covers, web links, mentioning your book/blog/etc.) in posts outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread. future posts containing self-promotion will be deleted without notice._


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Was this a Kindle book? If so, you can generally download it to up to six different devices on your account. You do this by accessing the book from the device/software's archive feature. Alternately, you can do this from your Manage Your Kindle page on your Amazon.com account.

However, you will not be able to print from an ebook. This is to prevent you from distributing copies.

The Buy, Sell, Trade, and Barter forum is not the right place for this thread, I will move it to Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting.


----------



## ChristopherDavidPetersen (Mar 24, 2011)

I was a Kindle book. Once I loaned the book to myself, the options on the "manage your kindle" page became inaccessible. I clicked on every button and options I could see, both on my device and from my account page on Amazon, but nothing appeared... nothing gave me the option to cancel or "unloan" the ebook.

In the end, as I said, I just ended up going to the authors web page... problem solved and he made 100 percent on him money.

thanks for you help, anyway.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

No need to loan something to yourself.  You can have unlimited downloads of any book you've purchased but it may only be on 6 devices at the same time. To read in on the computer...

Download "Kindle for PC" or "Kindle for Mac" at Amazon.
Go to "Manage Your Kindle" at Amazon
Select the book you wish to send and click on deliver to Kindle for PC.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Once the ebook is loaned, you no longer may do anything with it, just as if it were a physical book you had loaned to someone.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

ChristopherDavidPetersen said:


> I was a Kindle book. Once I loaned the book to myself, the options on the "manage your kindle" page became inaccessible. I clicked on every button and options I could see, both on my device and from my account page on Amazon, but nothing appeared... nothing gave me the option to cancel or "unloan" the ebook.


I'm afraid you caused your own problem. You cannot "unloan" a book. However, the "person" you loaned it to can return it, and then it will be accessible again.


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Normally loans that are not opened or accepted, sit in pending for 7 days before returning to the original lender.  Personally I would like to see that changed to just 2 or 3 days like the libraries do for Overdrive books.


----------

